# Help needed re- leisure battery charger



## axonsprout (May 15, 2010)

Following an earlier question regarding if my leisure battery was being charged when I connected to the mains I was told I would have a box with MCB's which I have found and that I should have a charger nearby. 
As you can see from the attached photo the second trip switch refers to lights,fridge and charger. But I can not find a charger in the motor home. could any one tell me what they look like? 

The only leads that come off my leisure battery are a set leading to my inverter and another 2 wires that are insulated and appear to lead of into the bowels of the motor home. I have tried to trace the wires leading from the circuit board from the 2nd switch but they are in trunking and don't appear to go to the leisure battery.

Do I assume the battery is only being charged from the alternator when mobile or am I missing something more simple here. 

Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chargers tend to be under a seat, under the wardrobe or in a locker. Similar size to an inverter, though bigger than the smallest inverters. Probably on the same side as your mains inlet socket.

And here's a more specific link following my previous recommendation. You have 3 days to get a bargain 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37279

Dave


----------



## axonsprout (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link Dave, although I feel I would not have a clue how to use one or what it meant. Maybe the instructions might help. I don't think I have a charger like you have described. Maybe a link to one might be helpful. Are they easy to fit or is it best left to the profesionals? [/quote]


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm no sparky but I can master the basic use of a multimeter. There should be instructions with it but to use it to measure voltage is really simplicity itself.

I have found it to be one of the most important bits of kit you can own in a motorhome and for vans of our age almost essential. I can tell at any time if the leisure battery is charged and get a good idea of its condition, and also see whether or not it is charging from both mains and engine.

I will see if I can get a picture tomorrow of the battery charger in situ and post back.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Here you go. Note that there is an On/Off switch on top of the charger!

JohnW


----------



## lizbrieggleton (Jul 25, 2012)

HELP! I can't even find the leisure battery in my 1995 Elddis eclipse. I have also been on an elec hook up for 18 hours and the leisure battery light is still showing that it's dead. It was green before. 
Any help appreciated.
Brian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have a locker where the hookup lead is plugged into the van? My old autohomes wanderer did and essentially this van was a 1996 Elddis. Nothing to say that yours is the same though. This locker contained the leisure battery aloing with the socket for the hookup.

The charger and circuit breakers (as pictured above) were at the back of the wardrobe. Under the wardrobe (and behind the fire) was the fanmaster heating and the water tank.

JohnW


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Just put a multi meter across the teminals when the charger is OFF

You should read about 12.5v

Now turn the charger on and the readon should go up to about 13.8 - 14v if it does the battery is being charged. if it doesnt = it aint

Phill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can't find the leisure battery you can do the test described above in any 12v outlet in the habitation area. Just try not to short it out by touching the middle of the bottom and the side at the same time with one probe, Alan.


----------



## lizbrieggleton (Jul 25, 2012)

To those kind guys who replied to my HELP re not finding my leisure battery, thanks so much. I have now found it!! Under the carpet under the table. Not a place I would normally look. Any way, the charger cable was off and I have fixed it--I think/hope. 
Thanks again. 
PS if anyone does know where I can get a manual for 1995 Elddis Eclipse I would be grateful. 

Brian


----------

